# Recommend me a good digital camera



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

I am going out of the country soon for 18 days and need a camera.

I just need a point and shoot that will fit in my pocket comfortably and takes decent pictures. I would like it to work well in any lighting condition.

I liked my Panasonic Lumix a lot, but it was stolen out of my bag on a trip. Replaced it with an Olympus that is a POS and has died.

So, I was thinking of: http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-DMC...1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1244428848&sr=8-1

Thoughts?


----------



## Eddie Bimmer (Jan 17, 2006)

Sorry. There is no P/S camera that works well in any light condition. Oxymoron.

Now that I got that out of my chest, for P/S, Canon >> Panasonic, dollar per dollar.


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

The only P/S I would consider is a Canon G10.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

jcatral14 said:


> The only P/S I would consider is a Canon G10.


A lot of money for a P/S.
http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canong10/page24.asp


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

the g10 is hardly a p&s. here's dpr's review:

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/Q408enthusiastgroup/page13.asp

panny lx3.


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

jcatral14 said:


> the only p/s i would consider is a canon g10.


+1


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Thank you mods for burying my thread in a forum that no one reads. I didn't even know this existed until today!


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

nate said:


> Thank you mods for burying my thread in a forum that no one reads. I didn't even know this existed until today!


For that remark, your thread will now be moved to the Australian sub-forum in the Regional Forums :nono:


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

i really like the canon sd880.....


----------



## W.S. (Aug 29, 2006)

I will admit that I LOVE Canon Sd's. I started with the SD400 (5MP) and after I accidentally smashed the screen and I needed one quick I ordered the SD770 IS from Amazon and it has been wonderful. It works just like my old SD400 and all the buttons and menus are in the same place. It even has some great features that my old camera didn't. For the money it was a great buy and the pictures are fantastic!! I'm still planning to fix my old SD400 so that I have it, but I must say that the SD series are great easy to use cameras.

My 2 cents


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

+1 to the Canon SD line of P&S.


----------



## metalgear (Jul 3, 2009)

*good cam*

hii..i think nikon;s D90 is the best camera aroud to start with...


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

metalgear said:


> hii..i think nikon;s D90 is the best camera aroud to start with...


That'll fit in his pocket, then?


----------



## dadtorbn (Oct 3, 2003)

Chris90 said:


> That'll fit in his pocket, then?


I don't know Nate well enough to comment!


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

This is a great travel camera, a little bigger than a P&S, and in good light can rival my D90.
Great brown or black travel case available as well.

Leica D-Lux 4

CameraPorn on Leica D-Lux 4, some G10 references

http://www.stuff.co.nz/travel/international/2526378/An-eye-on-the-world


----------

